# Craftsman Belt Sander Pulley - cannot find it anywhere



## adiel (Dec 1, 2014)

Folks, I have 1977 Craftsman Belt and Disc Sander model 113.22521. It came with a broken idler pulley (Craftsman Part 47414). (The housing where one of the bearing goes is broken) The part is discontinued and I cannot even find it on fleebay. Does anyone know where I can get this part or have an extra one by any chance? Thanks and much appreciate any help on getting this pulley. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the club.

Usually with old stuff, if you are going to fix it you either have to improvise a fix or repair the old parts. What is broken on the pulley?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's not a pulley*

It's the top idler roller. Deep inside the aluminum housing are 2 recesses for ball bearings. If I recall there are retaining clips on the axle to keep the bearings located.
It's under a fair amount of strain, high speed rotation and the tension from the belt simultaneously. 

A repair would have to be pretty stout. I would like to see what the broken portion looks like before making any recommendations.


----------



## adiel (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for your prompt response. I will post a picture of the recessed area. But basically the entire recess is gone (broken off in pieces) and the bearing is completely free. In another words, nothing is holding the bearing in place. The design of the recess holding the bearing was much too thin in my opinion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it is too thin!*

If it were mine and I have one exactly like it, not broken ...yet, I would consider a sleeve to contain the bearings.

This is a machine shop operation and would require a metal lathe, but not beyond the capacity of a hobbiest machinist either. The interior of the idler could be bored out to accept a steel sleeve of the correct interior size to fit the bearings. Yeah, a lot of work, but that may be the only solution if not parts are not available AND you want to fix it...?

Since the outside shape is tapered at both ends, securing the piece in the lathe and keeping it running concentric may be a issue, I know it would for me, but I'm only a hobbiest machinist.

If all else fails, take it to a real machinist and have them quote a repair price...who knows it may be reasonable? :blink:


----------



## adiel (Dec 1, 2014)

I was kind of avoiding that option and at the same time thinking about it. Would it be more easier for a machinist to make a new piece? It seems kind of brittle also to bore the interior fins off. This is what I was thinking which would give room for a snap-ring pliers to insert the snap ring into the shaft. I am by no means a machinist, if you have a better/improved design, please let me know. This piece would have to be done out of a solid piece of aluminum cylinder. Also which type of aluminum would be good for this? Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When it comes down to having a machinist fix it or replace the part, that is time to replace the sander. It would cost more than it's worth. If you have all the broken pieces you might glue them in with super glue and then fill in around it with PC-7 Epoxy.


----------



## adiel (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Steve, that is great advice. I will check with the machinist to see how much $$$ this will be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe, you should think outside the box. I know I have said this before. Anyway, why not make one out of wood? All you need to do is use a wooden dowel and do a little boaring. You can epoxy the bearings and then cap them with sheet metal screwed into the wood. You can taper the dowel on a drill press with a file. If you have a wood lathe even better.

I am also a hobby machinist, but did work of this type before I had the machines.

Paul


----------

